# max our 3 yr old jrt



## sazzalou (Feb 14, 2008)

heres max


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Awww what a kind lil face he has 
Is he freindly?

My dad had one of those for 19 years, She was like a pitbull on legs with her attitude lol


----------



## sazzalou (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah he is friendly hes the softest thing in the world and daft as a brush


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

sazzalou said:


> yeah he is friendly hes the softest thing in the world and daft as a brush


Hehe, He looks it, U can see in his eyes he's sweet as.

I like jacks tho, They have such big personalitys for small dogs


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

he a very lovely dog


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh sweet


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

He looks lovely, i bet he is a right little character.........


----------



## sazzalou (Feb 14, 2008)

Angel said:


> He looks lovely, i bet he is a right little character.........


you got that right


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics hes lovely


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

awww he is sweet!


----------

